# Ok Fess Up...



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

who killed Jack? 









its ok mum a waz just sleeperink


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him! SOrry if you've mentioned this but has he only got one eye?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah, thats why his full name is One Eyed Jack :lol:
its a birth defect, doesnt effect him in any way, there is a chance that there may be an eye in there somewhere, but its not worth an operation just to find out, as he still has perfect vision from the eye he has got


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh yes I do remember something now!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha i should have thought to bring him down for you to meet :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He's lovely but your mean teasing me  

My dream pet is a hogeheg but can't find a good breeder here although squeezing 6 rats out of oh is me pushing it lol so I'll have to wait now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Daynna said:


> He's lovely but your mean teasing me
> 
> My dream pet is a hogeheg but can't find a good breeder here although squeezing 6 rats out of oh is me pushing it lol so I'll have to wait now


get one from a rescue, jack is from homeless hogs, hog trains can be often be arranged for the right home


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> who killed Jack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pmsl! you made me smile!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw he is gorgeous


----------

